# Need Blue chain suck protector for 07+ Orca



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

Anyone out there remove the little blue aluminum chain suck protector off of their 07+ Orca and want to get rid of it? I need one becuase it didn't come with my frameset.


----------



## saw2 (May 8, 2007)

If you mean this










then you are welcome to mine. Can not promise how well it will stick on as the adhesive pads are not very effective and covered in grit. It does not fit very well either and I am not convinced it does much good anyway - so I've taken it off and just stuck clear chainstay protector on the top and bottom in that area - looks a better and lot less likely to fall off.

I've seen another 07 Orca which only has a half version of this which, rather strangely, only covers the bottom of the chainstay - are you sure you just do not have a different version which has more stick on protector instead?

It's the only area of the bike that does not seem to have been thought about very much.

Btw, it's not blue - that's just a protective peel off.

Anyway if you still want it, just email me and I'll sort it.


----------

